# Bootsdiebstahl Bitte um hilfe!!



## toddy (9. August 2005)

Trauer machte sich heute morgen bei mir breit als ich mit Schrecken erkannte das mein Angelboot gestohlen war!
Es ist ein Quicksilver 500 Fish, mit 25 ps Tohatsu 4 Takt Motor!
Es befand sich auf einem Brenderup Trailer 750 Kg ungebremst.
Der Trailer ist zusätzlich mit einer Kielrolle auf der Achse versehen-Die ist schwarz alle anderen Rollen sind blau!!
Mein Lowrance 125 Echolot war auch montiert!
Das Boot wurde letzte Woche von einem Hinterhof in Bredstedt NF aus einem verschlossenen Schuppen gestohlen. #c  ;+  ;+ 
Es ist alles recht neuwertig da nicht einmal 1,5 Jahre im Einsatz.
Auffällig ist noch, das unter der hinteren Sitzbank etwas rausgesägt wurde um den Tank hineinzubekommen!! es ist eine einfache Ultraflex 2 Hebelschaltung montiert, auch ungewöhnlich da diese Boote nahezu alle mit Mercury Schaltung und Motoren verkauft wurden!

Wer so was angeboten bekommt, sieht, oder mir sonst irgendwie bei der Wiederbeschaffong helfen kann wird natürlich BELOHNT !!!

Bei der Polizei war ich natürlich auch gerade schon!
Bin für jeden hinweis dankbar.
Bitte anrufen wenn ihr echt was wisst-01703468909-

In Trauer   Thorsten


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Bootsdiebstahl Bitte um hilfe!!*

Hast Du ein Bild von dem Boot??
Stell das doch auch hier rein!


----------



## HD4ever (9. August 2005)

*AW: Bootsdiebstahl Bitte um hilfe!!*

Sauerei !!!!   :r
drück die Dauemn das sie die Säcke erwischen !!!!
Bilder wären bestimmt gut !


----------



## ralle (9. August 2005)

*AW: Bootsdiebstahl Bitte um hilfe!!*

Na so ein S cheiß  

Das war bestimmt ne geplante Sache - oh Mann 




Hoffe du bekommst dein Boot heil wieder.


----------



## FräuleinRotauge (9. August 2005)

*AW: Bootsdiebstahl Bitte um hilfe!!*

Das ist echt sch..... aber auch ich wünsch dir Glück das du alles wieder bekommst. Und das die Diebe ihre gerechte Strafe erhalten.

Viel Glück !!!!!


----------



## Lachsy (9. August 2005)

*AW: Bootsdiebstahl Bitte um hilfe!!*

hoffe das dein boot gefunden wird, was ne sauerei 

auch hier mit deinem boot rein http://www.boote-magazin.de/bto/sho...=0&PHPSESSID=45ca51cd11b5573d2f9f7f8e32453736

mfg Lachsy


----------



## addy123 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Bootsdiebstahl Bitte um hilfe!!*

Auch von mir das Gleiche, wie meine Vorredner!#t 

Ich werde mal im Ebay die Augen offen halten. 
Obwohl es ein dickes Ding wäre, da ein geklautes Boot einzustellen.


----------



## AngelAndy20 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Bootsdiebstahl Bitte um hilfe!!*

Sch......!

Hoffe dass es wieder auftaucht, ein Bild wäre natürlich klasse, muss ja nicht dein Boot sein, einfach ein Bild des Typs!
Alles gute und sei dir sicher, dass Board hält die Augen auf!


----------



## rob (9. August 2005)

*AW: Bootsdiebstahl Bitte um hilfe!!*

schlimme sache!
ich wünsch dir das du dein boot wieder zurück bekommst!
lg und kopf hoch
rob


----------



## Jirko (9. August 2005)

*AW: Bootsdiebstahl Bitte um hilfe!!*

...wat für´ne kagge toddy ... drücke dir alle däumlein, daß dein kahn wieder unversehrt zu dir kommt... schieb uns büdde mal ein paar pics hier rein!... viele augen sehen mehr als 2 #h


----------



## Lachsy (9. August 2005)

*AW: Bootsdiebstahl Bitte um hilfe!!*






mfg Lachsy


----------



## Hechthunter21 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Bootsdiebstahl Bitte um hilfe!!*

shit sowas...
Hoffe mal das dir der ein oder andere Boardie helfen kann & drück mal die Daumen...


----------



## langelandsklaus (9. August 2005)

*AW: Bootsdiebstahl Bitte um hilfe!!*

Hallo Thorsten, das ist ja ne Sch***** !
Jetzt geht der ganze Ärger los, Polizei, Versicherung ( ich hoffe Du bist gut versichert). Wenn ich so die Meldungen lese, passiert ja alles an der Grenze zu DK ?? Treiben da z.Zt. wieder osteuropäische Banden ihr unwesen ?

Ich wünsche Dir viel Glück, aber ich glaube Dein Boot ist nicht mehr hier im Land


----------



## Ossipeter (9. August 2005)

*AW: Bootsdiebstahl Bitte um hilfe!!*

Shit hoch fünf! Ich hoffe du dass du das schöne Teil wieder heil zurück bekommst!
Ich drück dir sämtliche Daumen.


----------



## plattform7 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Bootsdiebstahl Bitte um hilfe!!*

Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass es alles wieder in deine Hände gelangt. Das ist eine megasch***e!


----------



## dmoppel (9. August 2005)

*AW: Bootsdiebstahl Bitte um hilfe!!*

werde augen und ohren in friedrichstadt (treene) offenhalten.
ist aber glaube ich zu dicht dran.
viel glück
dmoppel


----------



## Dxlfxn (9. August 2005)

*AW: Bootsdiebstahl Bitte um hilfe!!*

Leute,
das ist wirklich nicht sehr schön - aber leider an der Tagesordnung. Bitte stellt doch aktuelle Fotos rein - von euren Booten. Ein Prospektfoto hilft doch überhaupt nichts.
Ihr könnt auch an Tiffy weitergeben. Er wird mir verzeihen. Aber Tiffy macht die Homepage des BAC. Jeder Bootsangler macht gern die Augen auf um solche Maden zu erwischen. Aber bitte: Eure eigenen Bilder!!


----------



## langelandsklaus (9. August 2005)

*AW: Bootsdiebstahl Bitte um hilfe!!*

ich habe auch noch ein Foto von Toddy´s Boot, aufgenommen im Frühjahr diesen Jahres am kleinen Belt


----------



## toddy (14. August 2005)

*AW: Bootsdiebstahl Bitte um hilfe!!*

Habe nun eine Zeugin die gesehen hat wie das Boot Am 31.7 od 1.8 von einem Opel Kadett mit dänischem Kennzeichen vom Hof fuhr!!!

Mit der Zeugin werde ich morgen nach der Arbeit mal bei der hiesiegen Polizeidienststelle vorbeischauen, um dann dort zum dringende Mithilfe der Beamten im südl Dänemark zu ersuchen!
Bitte haltet die Augen offen besonders im südl Dänemark!

Meine Hoffnung ist noch nicht erloschen!(vor allem wenn man weiß wieviel Videoüberwachung an manchen teilen der dän Autobahn installiert ist.)


----------



## Hamburgspook (18. August 2005)

*AW: Bootsdiebstahl Bitte um hilfe!!*

Moin,

mach Dich mal im Netz selber auf die Suche. Es gibt unzählige Bootsseiten
mit Privatanzeigen und Photos.

Hier ein Beispiel.
Drücke Dir die Daumen

http://www.scanboat.com/de/BoatSaleList.asp

Gruß
hamburgspook


----------



## Rosi (18. August 2005)

*AW: Bootsdiebstahl Bitte um hilfe!!*

Volltreffer, wenn das Kennzeichen stimmt#6 
Damit kannst du dich an das Deutsche Grüne Karte Büro, Glockengießerwall 1
in 20095 Hamburg wenden. Tl. 040 33440. Oder das dansk forening for international motorköretöjsforsikring, Amaliegade 10, DK 1256 Kopenhagen, Tl. 033 435500. 
Die Behörde findet den Fahrzeughalter.


----------



## toddy (18. August 2005)

*AW: Bootsdiebstahl Bitte um hilfe!!*

Hallo Rosi!
Die Zeugin hat leider nur die Farbe und die ersten 2 Buchstaben des Kennzeichens in Errinnerung Der Kadett war rot mit Kennzeichen OD ........  ??.
Aber immerhin die dän. Polizei ermittelt auch und es wurden noch einige Fingerabdrücke in der Garage  sichergestellt -und die sind nicht von mir-  !!


----------



## Lachsy (18. August 2005)

*AW: Bootsdiebstahl Bitte um hilfe!!*

drücke dir die daumen, das sie dein boot finden. ich denke mal das auch in DK nicht "mehr" so viele Rote opel kadetts mit OD kennzeichen gibt oder????? 

vieleicht ne idee, bevor das boot geklaut wird , ein altes handy mit prepaidkarte im Boot verstecken, muss aber an sein. könnte man dann doch das boot auf 500 m orten oder?????? Ich weis das damals die schwiegermutter in Italien war, und sich nicht gemeldet hatte, ein anruf beim provider, und die erzählte uns die stadt wo sich das handy eingebucht hat . Ist nur so eine idee 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## toddy (25. August 2005)

*AW: Bootsdiebstahl Bitte um hilfe!!*

Vielleicht hilf das!


Nummern liegen noch bei der Polizei!!


----------



## Raubfisch_angler (25. August 2005)

*AW: Bootsdiebstahl Bitte um hilfe!!*

Vllt, ich hoffe das es hilft!

Solche Schweine, ich würde es ihnen nur zu gerne gönnen, dass sie gefasst werden:r 
Richtig ******* sowas, ich drück dir beide Daumen!


----------



## Raubfisch_angler (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bootsdiebstahl Bitte um hilfe!!*

Gibts denn was neues in der Sache?


----------



## noworkteam (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bootsdiebstahl Bitte um hilfe!!*

hallo,

sehr sehr ärgerlich...

du kannst deinen verlust hier auch ins internet stellen:

http://www.sachfahndung.de/

vielleicht hilft es...

viel glück


gruss


noworkteam


----------

